# useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich will gerade gpsd installieren und ich bekomm sowas.

```
useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.

 * ERROR: sci-geosciences/gpsd-2.95-r1 failed (setup phase):

 *   enewuser failed
```

Das klingt verdächtig, ist das normal?

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6665565.html

Aber so wirklich verstehe ich es auch nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

Interessant ist, wo das Lock-File herkommt, d.h. welches Programm das nicht löscht, nachdem die entsprechende Datei bearbeitet wurde. So viele Kandidaten gibt es da ja auch nicht, aber...  :Question: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich hab das probiert (das lock-file geläscht)

Das hilft auch nicht weiter.

----------

